# Michael Wilks



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

This guy is much better then Ronald Murray and should be on the roster next season. He can pass, score, and play awesome D (his best asset). Did you see him shut down Juan Dixon? That was just sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! He is the real deal, and he should backup Cassell come this season.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

WHo is this guy?? Where is he from??


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

He's also undersized and we all know George Karl doesn't like short point guards.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*George Karl is an idiot*

The kid has talent there's no doubt but he isn't gonna be nothing to turn the team around. His 8 points and 3 assits a game aint going to be all that valuable. I agree bakking up Cassell. Overall, he is is a decent pick-up but not the answer were looking for by any means.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah I think he played for Washington High School.....he had mad handles, and a decent jump shot...but that was against the kids on the playground....He is only 5'10'....Ronald Murray 6'3' would probably get the nod over him...


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

No he played for Rufus King (my school, lol). He should make the roster, no doubt.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

You went to weak *** King...Marshall was best school Milwaukee had to offer, in terms of females..


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

WEAK????:laugh: I dont know about Marshalls females, more like she-males, lol! All I know is King is the best school in the state!


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah right, I bet u won't say that to anybody that goes to Marshall, u will get put in your place........


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Im 6'2 220. I dont think ppl at Marshall will do anything 2 me. Plus I got the General on my side. :laugh:


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

That don't mean nothin'.....Know if u said u were strapped up, then you would have somethin, but I'm only 6'0 155 and I know I don't have anything to worry about...plus I got the backing of them Purgolders!!:dead:


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Purgolders or Generals? I''ll take:


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think so


----------

